# CM4DX doesn't auto-unlock in desk or car dock



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok, I could swear I saw a fix for something that sounded like my issue, but now I can't find anything. The problem is that I enabled a lock pattern today, but now when connecting to my car or desk dock, it doesn't auto-unlock. Also, at least in my desk dock, it will eventually lock, even though I have the "Clock" docking interface running. So I have to hit the home key, unlock, do the pattern, and then do whatever. It's kind of annoying. Anyone know of a fix?


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Please leave Dev threads for releases, thanks


----------



## aabc4lock (Jun 15, 2013)

Try auto locksmith............


----------

